# Pilitin ko man - Try as I might



## AskLang

> *Try as I might*, I can't find any difference between "will have" and "will be" (finished). To me, both are mere statements of (anticipated) fact.


 
Hello,

I've come across this from another post on here. Do the boldfaced text mean 'Pilitin ko man?'

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## DotterKat

That is a possibility, but there is a better way to say it.
I would translate the English text this way:

*Kahit ano'ng gawin ko*, hindi ko maintindihan ang pagkakaiba ng "will have" at "will be" (finished).


----------



## AskLang

I see. Salamat ng marami sa iyo DotterKat.


----------

